# What animal makes this sound?



## Mama_Mia08

I am thinking it's a type of bird but I really don't know. The only way I can describe it is a squeaky door that needs grease sound.  It's not real high pitched either. I hear it day and night. My backyard has a lot of trees. I am in CRE not sure if that helps or not. I've searched the internet and listened to a bunch of bird sounds and can't find it. TIA

I took video of the sound. I don't know how to convert it and all that stuff. The sound is at about 15 secs. Usually it's' a lot louder and frequent. I think it knew I was trying to record it. 

YouTube - Weird Bird Sound


----------



## RoseRed

Mama_Mia08 said:


> I am thinking it's a type of bird but I really don't know. The only way I can describe it is a squeaky door that needs grease sound.  It's not real high pitched either. I hear it day and night. My backyard has a lot of trees. I am in CRE not sure if that helps or not. I've searched the internet and listened to a bunch of bird sounds and can't find it. TIA



Wilde beast or Badger.


----------



## FireBrand

RoseRed said:


> Wilde beast or Badger.


Yep, probably the flying flesh-eating badger !


----------



## Mama_Mia08

Yep probably right...
Hopefully someone can give me some ideas. I've been trying to figure it out for awhile.


----------



## hvp05

Baby cougar.  :shrug:


----------



## Pushrod

Mama_Mia08 said:


> I am thinking it's a type of bird but I really don't know. The only way I can describe it is a squeaky door that needs grease sound.  It's not real high pitched either. I hear it day and night. My backyard has a lot of trees. I am in CRE not sure if that helps or not. I've searched the internet and listened to a bunch of bird sounds and can't find it. TIA



I think I know what you are talking about. It is a Red-Bellied woodpecker and he is always calling out. 
Here is a link to his call. Is that it?

JungleWalk - Links to thousands of animal multimedia sites


----------



## Speedy70

Squirrel?


----------



## Mama_Mia08

Pushrod said:


> I think I know what you are talking about. It is a Red-Bellied woodpecker and he is always calling out.
> Here is a link to his call. Is that it?
> 
> JungleWalk - Links to thousands of animal multimedia sites



I hear that sound too sometimes but it isn't the sound I'm talking about. Thanks, nice to know who makes that sound too. I'll have to try and get the sound recorded again.


----------



## Mama_Mia08

I just added video to my first post.


----------



## hvp05

Mama_Mia08 said:


> I just added video to my first post.


The lower-pitched sound or the higher-pitched one?


----------



## Toxick

That is the mating call of the Jarra-jarra bird.

A very large native bird... it's very rare.
Meat eater. It's been known to carry small children away.



But don't worry - it won't come near the fire.


----------



## PrepH4U

Toxick said:


> That is the mating call of the Jarra-jarra bird.
> 
> A very large native bird... it's very rare.
> Meat eater. It's been known to carry small children away.
> 
> 
> 
> But don't worry - it won't come near the fire.



Ya but I thought it wouldn't hurt small children or pets until they actually start their nest.  I just hope his mating call will not attract a mate, then they just usually fly off and keep on looking.  Just as long as she is not feeding the other birds she has nothing to worry about right? :shrug:


----------



## FireBrand

Toxick said:


> That is the mating call of the Jarra-jarra bird.
> 
> A very large native bird... it's very rare.
> Meat eater. It's been known to carry small children away.
> 
> 
> 
> But don't worry - it won't come near the fire.


 
Also, 
there is a native bird called the 'Oh-No' bird.
It has short little legs and gigantic balls.
When he is about to land, you can hear him calling "Oh-No, Oh-No" !


----------



## Katelin

Mama_Mia08 said:


> I am thinking it's a type of bird but I really don't know. The only way I can describe it is a squeaky door that needs grease sound.  It's not real high pitched either. I hear it day and night. My backyard has a lot of trees. I am in CRE not sure if that helps or not. I've searched the internet and listened to a bunch of bird sounds and can't find it. TIA
> 
> I took video of the sound. I don't know how to convert it and all that stuff. The sound is at about 15 secs. Usually it's' a lot louder and frequent. I think it knew I was trying to record it.
> 
> YouTube - Weird Bird Sound



There are a lot of bird sounds....so where ( time stamp) is the sound you are speaking of?


----------



## Rael

RoseRed said:


> Wilde beast or Badger.





FireBrand said:


> Yep, probably the flying flesh-eating badger !




:born pissed off:




Sounds like a northern flicker to me.


----------



## Baja28

Could be a kupachabra. :shrug:


----------



## Mama_Mia08

Katelin said:


> There are a lot of bird sounds....so where ( time stamp) is the sound you are speaking of?



I thought I said in my first post, sorry. About the 15 sec mark. It's more like a squeaky cabinet door I guess. 

Thanks to anyone who can give me a serious idea as to what it may be. Obviously, I know it's nothing to be scared of. I'm just curious since I've heard it non stop since we've moved here almost 2 years ago.


----------



## PrepH4U

Mama_Mia08 said:


> I thought I said in my first post, sorry. About the 15 sec mark. It's more like a squeaky cabinet door I guess.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can give me a serious idea as to what it may be. Obviously, I know it's nothing to be scared of. I'm just curious since I've heard it non stop since we've moved here almost 2 years ago.



Actually my first thought was it sounded like one of your trees creeking and not a bird at all. :shrug:


----------



## sunflower

Sounds like your trees.. Hear this sound at my moms when the wind is blowing...


----------



## Mama_Mia08

sunflower said:


> Sounds like your trees.. Hear this sound at my moms when the wind is blowing...



I considered that too until I realized the wind wasn't blowing. Well, through my quest to figure out this sound I found the names of other birds around my house at least.


----------



## desertrat

RoseRed said:


> Wilde beast or Badger.





Wildebeast maybe, or warthog. Badgers have a low growl. My first thought was chupacabra.



Mama_Mia08 said:


> I considered that too until I realized the wind wasn't blowing. Well, through my quest to figure out this sound I found the names of other birds around my house at least.



Most birds don't sing at night. Frogs will go night and day and so will cicadas.


----------



## Mama_Mia08

There isn't any water back there so I doubt it's a frog. This sound is nowhere close to a cicada sound. I got some help elsewhere and I think it's either a deer or possibly a catbird. Still leaning towards the bird. Appreciate some of the responses though, thanks.


----------

